# مَيْدَ



## إسكندراني

ما معنى «مَيْدَ» في هذا السياق؟
مَيْدَ رؤية أعمّ، رَ ...
http://ar.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=عربية_شيروانية&action=edit&redlink=1


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> ما معنى «مَيْدَ» في هذا السياق؟
> مَيْدَ رؤية أعمّ، رَ ...
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=عربية_شيروانية&action=edit&redlink=1



الحين هذا تسميه سياق يا اسكندراني الله يهديك؟  عطنا سياق حقيقي لا عدمناك.


----------



## إسكندراني

العجيب أنّ هذا هو الموجود لاغير! الإقتباس من هذه الصفحة على الويكيبيديا ولا توجد هذه الكلمة في أيّ مكان آخر على الموسوعة لمّا أجريت البحث عنها!
بالتأكيد معناها نحو «من أجل» لٰكن لم أراها أبداً ولا أعلم مدى صحّة التعبير


----------



## ayed

في اللهجة البدوية(في السعودية) نعني بها :
يعني:
أنت ميدي والا ميد محمد؟
هل تقصدني(تعنيني) أم تعني محمد؟
وهي من الفصحى


----------



## Mahaodeh

إما هذا أو أن هناك خطأ في الكلمة، ربما خطأ إملائي.


----------



## نهشل بن شداد

في المعجم الوسيط ج2 ص893 "( ميد ) يقال فعلته ميد ذلك *من أجله* وميد *لغة في بيد* وفي الحديث ( أنا أفصح العرب ميد أني من قريش )"
و الصحاح ج2 ص103 "وميد: لغة في بيد *بمعنى غير*. وفى الحديث " أنا أفصح العرب ميد أنى من قريش، ونشأت في بنى سعد بن بكر ". وفسره بعضهم *من أجل* أنى."


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> العجيب أنّ هذا هو الموجود لاغير! الإقتباس من هذه الصفحة على الويكيبيديا ولا توجد هذه الكلمة في أيّ مكان آخر على الموسوعة لمّا أجريت البحث عنها!
> بالتأكيد معناها نحو «من أجل» لٰكن لم أراها أبداً ولا أعلم مدى صحّة التعبير



يبدو أن الكاتب حاول أن يستخدم مرادفات نادرة الاستخدام.  لاحظ أنه استخدم صيغة الأمر من (رأى) وهي (رِ) بدلاً من (انظر)!

ميد في لهجتنا تعني (بقصد)، كأن أقول: "يقول إنه رجال طيب ... ميد اسكندراني" أي "يقول إنه رجل طيب، يقصد بذلك اسكندراني"، والآن تعلمت أنها من الفصحى وإن كان تغيرت طريقة استخدامها قليلاً مع الزمن إلا أن الصلة واضحة جداً.


----------



## إسكندراني

في الواقع لا أظنّ أنّه من الوارد استخدام كلامات كهذه (رَ ، مَيْد) في التواصل عموماً لأنّ معانيها غير واضحة لعدم تداولها، كما أنّها قد تتغيّر في المعنى مع اختلاف اللهجات وهذا هو الظاهر مع «ميد»، لكنّي أردت أن أتأكّد أنّها غير منتشرة بالفعل. وأشكركم جميعاً لما أفدتوني مرّة أخرى!


----------



## L.2

تأتي في نجد بمعنى لـ. ميد خالد يعني لخالد.
وهناك لهجة تستخدم كلمة ميد بكثرة وهي كلمة غير واضحه لي ولا استطيع ان افهم معناها الا من السياق مثلا، يننتا *ميد*؟ *ميد* اهيش وحلولي ببره اها ترد وينا افرس امحياف ومما تشبحبنا القيدنا *ميد* ندرن من عل هادن عبله وامربق.
ميد الاولى بمعنى تذهب والثانيه بمعنى اريد والثالثه حتى​


----------



## إسكندراني

لقد وجدت (*بيد*) في مكانٍ آخر - قد يتضح المعنى أكثر لأنه غير واضح بالنسبة لي ... اليكم بالرابط ...   أهو ذات المعنى؟ (*بيد* أن هذه التركيبة –حسب التقرير- أصبحت في وضع حرج للغاية الآن لأسباب منها إمكانية حدوث تغيير كبير في القيادة بالنظر إلى أن الملك والأمراء الثلاثة الكبار طاعنون في السنّ وقد يموت الواحدُ منهم تلو الآخر)


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> لقد وجدت (*بيد*) في مكانٍ آخر - قد يتضح المعنى أكثر لأنه غير واضح بالنسبة لي ... اليكم بالرابط ...   أهو ذات المعنى؟ (*بيد* أن هذه التركيبة –حسب التقرير- أصبحت في وضع حرج للغاية الآن لأسباب منها إمكانية حدوث تغيير كبير في القيادة بالنظر إلى أن الملك والأمراء الثلاثة الكبار طاعنون في السنّ وقد يموت الواحدُ منهم تلو الآخر)



ميد لغة في بيد

بيد في المعاجم القديمة تستخدم بمعنيين:

المعنى الأول بمعنى (قصد) أو (لأجْل) أو (لأنّ)، فالرسول أفصح العرب لأنّه من قريش ونشأ في بني سعد

المعنى الثاني بمعنى (غيْر) أو (لكن)، وهو المعنى المستخدم في الجملة التي أوردتَها أعلاه

اللغة الفصحى المكتوبة أخذت بالمعنى الثاني واختارت حرف الباء ودائماً تأتي كلمة بيد مقرونة بـ(أنّ)، وورثت ذلك الفصحى المعاصرة التي يسميها الغربيون msa، فإذا قرأت كلمة (بيْد أنّ) في جريدة أو كتاب فالمقصود هو (لكن) أو (غيْر أنّ)

اللهجات المحكية في جزيرة العرب احتفظت بالمعنى الأول (كما في الحديث النبوي المذكور) وبحرف الميم، وعادةً تكون في سياق نقل كلام شخص آخر وتوضيح مقصده، فيقول أحدهم (قالوا لي إنه بخيل) فيسأل الآخر (منهو ميْده؟) أي (من يقصد؟).  أو يقول أحدهم (قلت لهم الرجل مريض ... ميد محمّد) يعني (قلت لهم الرجل مريض، أقصد محمّد).

أتمنى أن يكون الشرح واضحاً.


----------



## إسكندراني

wadi hanifa said:


> ميد لغة في بيد
> 
> بيد في المعاجم القديمة تستخدم بمعنيين:
> 
> المعنى الأول بمعنى (قصد) أو (لأجْل) أو (لأنّ)، فالرسول أفصح العرب لأنّه من قريش ونشأ في بني سعد
> 
> المعنى الثاني بمعنى (غيْر) أو (لكن)، وهو المعنى المستخدم في الجملة التي أوردتَها أعلاه
> 
> اللغة الفصحى المكتوبة أخذت بالمعنى الثاني واختارت حرف الباء ودائماً تأتي كلمة بيد مقرونة بـ(أنّ)، وورثت ذلك الفصحى المعاصرة التي يسميها الغربيون msa، فإذا قرأت كلمة (بيْد أنّ) في جريدة أو كتاب فالمقصود هو (لكن) أو (غيْر أنّ)
> 
> اللهجات المحكية في جزيرة العرب احتفظت بالمعنى الأول (كما في الحديث النبوي المذكور) وبحرف الميم، وعادةً تكون في سياق نقل كلام شخص آخر وتوضيح مقصده، فيقول أحدهم (قالوا لي إنه بخيل) فيسأل الآخر (منهو ميْده؟) أي (من يقصد؟).  أو يقول أحدهم (قلت لهم الرجل مريض ... ميد محمّد) يعني (قلت لهم الرجل مريض، أقصد محمّد).
> 
> أتمنى أن يكون الشرح واضحاً.



كدا وضّحت لي كويّس.. بس ممكن تذكر لي الحديث اللي أشرت إليه؟


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> كدا وضّحت لي كويّس.. بس ممكن تذكر لي الحديث اللي أشرت إليه؟



أنا أفصح العرب بيد أني من قريش واسترضعت في بني سعد


----------



## إسكندراني

شكراً وجدته
  ثم وجدت آخر
و كلمة «ميد» لا ترجع نتائج لمّا بحثت عليها في ذلك الموقع
بارك الله فيكم


----------

